# Paint my rifle?



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am thinking about painting my savage 111 30-06. It has a synthetic stock that I want to camo better. I have read about brownell's but, I don't have an oven that I can put my stock in. I thought about getting a new stock but I am having a hard time finding one for my rifle. I have also thought about McNett's Camo Form but I don't think I want to mess with putting that on and taking it off. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My 10FP:










Krylon camo spray paint from Walmart.

huntin1


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i did the same thing, krylon from wally world. do a base layer of darker colors, then lay leaves, twigs, and grass across it, and shoot a little lighter color over the top. remove the leaves, and you have an awesome camo job.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

wally world or menards both have the paint.

Here's a pic of my stick.










go to this page and read it. It's a step by step guide.

http://www.gunnersgear.com/graces_camo/armory_cammo.htm

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Krylon here too. Did you want snow camo, or summer camo?


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

We don't get that much snow here so I am looking for a good fall - winter camo. I am thinking about going to Home Depot and Wal Mart in the morning and seeing what they've got. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Purely curious, how does that hold up to solvents when cleaning, and how often do you have to do a touch up from normal field wear & tear...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My desert camo has been on for three years and it's starting to ware in the grip. The snow camo I roughed up the stock good, and I doubt I will ever have to touch that stock again. It's been on three years and shows no wear at all. Of course with two new coyote rifles it isn't getting used much either.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

mine is stainless, and i did it this fall. after riding in the pickup all winter, the barrel has quite a few scratches and chips, but the stock is ok. the paint isnt going to stick to polished steel well, especialy after being well seasoned with quality lubricants.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

do you know how to sew... or know someone that does??

If so just go to walmart or somewhere that sells fabric and make a sleve. Either that or take some old camo that you have and cut that up.. use long sleeve shirts for the most of it.

That way if, god forbid, you have to sell your rifle they don't knock any of the price off because you painted the rifle...

That and you can have many different styles of camo for your rifle


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

two seasons ago I camo'd my shotgun. I used camoclad. I think it's basically like a vinyl. Anyway, I've put it through some tough conditions and it holds up real well. People that look at my shotgun can't believe it's not factory when I tell them. The nice thing about it is when/if I sell the gun I could take it off really easy. It won't rust underneath because if air (which you have to have to form rust) gets behind the adhesive the material won't stick. It was pretty easy to put on. just follow the directions and take your time. I don't know if they would have camo patterns you would be interested in though. But check them out.

www.camoclad.com

Looking on there I don't see any gun kits, but I'm sure they still make them.

just my 2cents


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

the trick is to use a solvent to get ALL the oil off the gun ( wear gloves). then prime the entire parts your painting. After the camo is applied atleast 2 coats of clear coat to seal the paint. This should make that paint last a lot longer


----------

